# Help!!



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor little Kipper! He's had a bit of a poorly tum for a couple of days, all a bit runny if you know what I mean. And I just noticed this morning that he has a really messy bum! A lump of poo is all caught up in his fur and I can't get it off. Tried giving him a bath, but it's dried hard. Must have been there from yesterday eve and i didn't notice. I feel terrible for him!!

Any tips on how to clean him up?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If bathing hasn't worked you might have to cut it out..


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes just cut it out.its the quickest and painless way to get I'd of it.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

We have had this a couple of times, I've always manage to get the poo out with quite a warm shower and picking it out with my fingers (charming).. Failing that you'll have to cut it out.

I would try a warm shower, it's unpleasant for the pup but it's always worked for us! Nice to know my pups not the only one who sits in his own poo occasionally!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks! Once he's house trained I must teach him how to wipe himself!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a little like babies you don't mind doing your own x


----------

